# الحماية الكاثودية



## Eng-Maher (21 يوليو 2009)

*الحماية الكاثودية* هي إجراء يتم اتباعه لحماية الهياكل المعدنية الحديدية والأنابيب من التآكل جراء تعرض سطوحها إلى تماس مع التربة أو مع الماء.
تتآكل السطوح الحديدية للهياكل المعدنية والانابيب والمعدات الحديدية عموما عند تماس سطوحها بالتربة أو الماء نتيجة لحدوث تفاعلات كيمياوية مصحوبة بسريان الالكترونات (اي سريان للتيار الكهربائي) لذا يمكن القول بأن عملية التآكل هي عملية كهروكيمياوية تؤدي بالنتيجة إلى فقدان اجزاء من معدن الحديد وبالتالي تآكل السطح المعرض للتربة أو الماء أو حتى المعرض للجو الرطب حيث تتكون خلية كلفانية.
*الخلية الكلفانية*

لو قمنا بغمس قطبين من معدنين مختلفين مثل الزنك و النحاس مثلا في محلول موصل للكهرباء وربطنا بينهما بسلك فأنه يتولد عن ذلك تيار كهربائي يسري من الزنك إلى النحاس داخل المحلول ويكمل دورته خلال السلك الواصل بينهما. تعرف هذه الخلية الكهربائية باسم خلية كلفاني نسبة إلى مكتشفها العالم الإيطالي كلفاني. يسمى القطب الذي يخرج منه التيار إلى المحلول "أنود"، ويسمى القطب الذي يستقبل التيار "كاثود"، ويترتب على سريان التيار في الخلية حدوث تأكل على الأنود بينما يبقى الكاثود سليما ويترسب على سطحه طبقة خفيفة من الهيدروجين لو بقيت على سطحه لأحدثت استقطابا في الخلية تتلاشى معه شدة التيار في الخلية ومن ثم تتوقف عملية التآكل ولكن تحدث عند الكاثود تفاعلات كيمياوية تمنع مثل هذا الاستقطاب فيستمر سريان التيار في الخلية وتستمر عملية التآكل. تتوقف عملية التآكل على الأنود على ثلاثة عوامل:

نوع مادة الأنود.
شدة التيار.
المدة التي يستمر فيها سريان التيار.
مثلا – يتآكل الحديد بمعدل (9) كيلو غرام إذا سرى منه أمبير واحد لمدة عام.

*[عدل] كيف يحدث التآكل؟*

ان المسبب الأساس للتآكل هو تكون خلايا للتآكل Corrosion Cells تنتج عن وجود فرق جهد كهربائي بين المناطق المختلفة للسطح المعدني. ان تكون هذا الفرق بالجهد يمكن ان يحدث لعدة اسباب منها: _ أختلاف خواص المعدن في مناطق مختلفة من الهيكل المعدني أو خطوط الانابيب مثلا. - أختلاف خواص وتجانس التربة التي هي في تماس مع الهيكل المعدني وهذا يظهر بوضوح في حالة خطوط الانابيب ذات المسارات الطويلة. - أختلاف نسبة وجود الاكسجين في أماكن مختلفة من التربة وهذا يظهر في معابر الطرق والشوارع لخطوط الانابيب مقارنة بمسار الانبوب خارجها.

*وصف عملية التآكل*

يكون سريان الالكترونات من المنطقة الكاثودية Cathodic Area إلى المنطقة الانودية Anodic Area من خلال التربة أو الماء الحيط بالهيكل المعدني, ان اتجاه التيار الكهربائي يكون من المنطقة الانودية إلى المنطقة الكاثودية خلال التربة أو المحيط المائي (المحلول).
الالكترونات التي تتولد نتيجة فقدان ذرات الحديد للاكترنات وتحويلها إلى ايون الحديد الموجب.
تتحد ايونات الحديد مع ايونات OH لينتج Ferric Hydroxide Fe(OH)3 وهو الصدأ الاعتيادي Rust.
الاللكترونات الواصلة عبر المعدن إلى الكاثود تتحد مع آيونات الهيدروجين الذي يتحرر عند الكاثود.
يلاحظ ان الحديد يتم فقدانه من سطح الانود حيث يتحول باستمرار إلى صدأ بينما ولايحدث ذلك على سطح الكاثود.
*كيف يمنع التآكل*
يمكن منع حدوث التآكل ان جعلنا سطح العدن بكامله كاثودآ بالنسبة لمحيطه ومن هنا جاءت تسمية الحماية الكاثودية.
*طرق مكافحة التآكل*

كل طرق مكافحة التآكل ترتكز على منع تسرب التيار الكهربائي من المنشآت إلى ما يحيط بها من تربة أو ماء وفيما يلي الأساليب المتبعة لتحقيق ذلك:

استخدام التغليف الجيد وتشمل الصبغ وهو عبارة عن عازل كهربائي يفصل بين المعدن و البيئة من حوله، من الخصائص الأساسية التي يجب أن تتوفر في التغليف الجيد هو أن يكون متواصلا وذو مقاومية عالية وجيد الالتصاق بالمعدن ولا يتأثر بالحرارة وأن تبلغ نفاذيته إلى الدرجة التي لا تسمح بعبور الرطوبة من خلاله. وقد يكون على شكل أشرطة لاصقة أو بي في سي ملبس في المصنع وتتميز بفاعلية عالية.
استخدام مانع للتفاعل الكيمياوي (Inhibitor) وهي مادة كيمياوية تضاف إلى السوائل فتمنع التآكل على جدار الوعاء الذي يحتويها لأنها تحول دون حدوث التفاعلات الكيمياوية عند الأنود أو الكاثود أو كليهما وتوقف بالتالي مفعول خلايا التآكل كما أنها تترك طبقة خفيفة عازلة على جدار الوعاء. يضاف مانع التفاعل الكيمياوي إلى السوائل بتركيز معين دوريا ويمكن استعمال هذا الأسلوب في آبار الحفر و المراجل ومنظومات المياه.
استخدام مواد مقاومة للتآكل يعني ذلك اختيار المادة التي تقاوم التآكل في بيئة معينة على أن تكون ملائمة للظروف التشغيلية ومن المواد التي تستعمل لهذا الغرض هي الكروم والنيكل و والرصاص والقصدير والبلاستك و المطاط والسيراميك والكونكريت والألياف الزجاجية.
معالجة المحيط (Environment Treatment) يقصد بهذا إحداث تغيرات في تركيب المحيط الملاصق للمعادن تمنع أو تقلل من التآكل عليها. أن التميز بين مانع التفاعل و معالجة المحيط غير واضح فوجود بيكاربونات الكالسيوم في الماء يرسب على جدار الوعاء الذي يحتويه طبقة من كربونات الكالسيوم تفصل بين الوعاء والماء فتحميه من التآكل ولكن بيكاربونات الكالسيوم لا تصنف في عداد مانعات التآكل. من الوسائل التي تستخدم في معالجة المحيط هو التخلص من الأوكسجين والرطوبة والأملاح المذابة والتحكم في درجة تركيز أيونات الهيدروجين.
اعتماد التصميم الجيد وهو ما يتحاشى أو يقلل من احتمال حدوث خلايا تآكل ويسهل تطبيق وسائل مكافحة التآكل على المنشئات أو الكشف عليها. من الأمور التي يجب الحرص عليها تجنب الاتصال المباشر بين معدنين مختلفين وعدم وجود مصائد لتجمع الماء أو الغازات أو الهواء والتقليل ما أمكن من وجود الأجزاء المضغوطة.
استخدام الحماية الكاثودية حيث أن التآكل في المعادن يقع في المنطقة الأنودية نتيجة تفريغ التيار الكهربائي منها إلى البيئة من حولها مع بقاء المنطقة الكاثودية سليمة وخالية من التآكل. من الواضح أذن أن عملية التآكل تتوقف إذا أصبحت جميع أجزاء المعدن كاثودية ويمكن تحقيق ذلك باستخدام تيار كهربائي من مصدر خارجي يسري باتجاه مضاد لتيار خلايا التآكل وبكثافة كافية لتجعل من سطح المعدن بأكمله كاثودآ يستقيل التيار الكهربائي من البيئة التي حوله بدل أن يفرغه إليها ومن هنا جاء اصطلاح الحماية الكاثودية.
لتكمله لموضوع على الرابط

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حماية_كاثودية


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله  خيرا


----------



## حيدر الملاح (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## m.s.f (27 يوليو 2009)

أتمنى لك التوفيق ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء للإضافة المعلومة الجيدة


----------



## inspector eng (27 يوليو 2009)

*أتمنى لك التوفيق ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء للإضافة المعلومة الجيدة*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا مهندس ماهر


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------



## محمد الفريدي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا اخي ماهر على هذا الوصف الدقيق لطريقة الحماية الكاثودية 
وكل عام وانت بألف خير ........


----------



## alch2006 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا اخي مهندس ماهر واتمنى لو تنزلون كتب بالعربي


----------



## ابو الشوب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

_*اشكرك على الموضوع المفيد واتمنالك الكثير من الابداع *_
_تحياتي_


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكم جميعا الف شكر


----------



## 2954 (25 يونيو 2011)

merci bcpppppppp


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي الرابط


----------



## Fawaz.merey (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي ماهر


----------



## جاسم السوداني (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وهل تتوفر لديك كيفية حساب حجم ونوع الانود اللازم وبعده عن الهيكل المطلوب حمايته ومستويات التيار والفولتية اللازمة لذلك


----------



## ر.م علي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووور*


----------



## الرباب الهادي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي ماذا تعرف عن طريقة التيار المسلط في الحماية الكاثودية والمهم موقع الانود في حالة حماية للاساسات في المواني اذا تعرف كتاب اومعلومة اكون ممتنة


----------

